
Ask HN: You are not angry at Facebook, You are angry at your friends - mclightning
With so many people stuck in their homes in quarantine, people have turned back to social media to seek social interaction.<p>Did you also notice people post these &quot;games&quot; &amp; &quot;experiments&quot; that seek human connection with &quot;friends&quot;?<p>I saw a few about &quot;reply with your initials of your name&quot;, &quot;reply how you remember us instead of likes&quot;<p>Why do people think they have to make it into a game, or call it an experiment to ask for messages from their friends?<p>I think this shows something about how our interaction with our friends have changed. We became reserved, resigned when it comes to online socializing. Nobody seems to be writing anyone these days. Before the quarantine, I thought it was just me, missing the sociable friendly days of online presence with our friends. Now I see everyone is seeking that thing when the physical world is fully under quarantine.<p>If everyone has been in this situation, what does that say about the society?<p>Are we all just pretending to be angry at Facebook? While in fact we have been angry at each other, resigned from social interaction online?
======
op03
Good observations. Yup railing against facebook prevents us from thinking up
ways of connecting and growing connection.

Key point is they are seeking connection.

So connect.

When you are at work/school/have stuff going on in life, you have a lot more
to talk about than if there is nothing going on.

If no one is writing anything, beyond simple games seeking connection, its
probably because there is nothing interesting going on at home.

So spark something.

If there is no activity on both sides of a connection, the connection decays.
It takes things happening on both sides to keep the connection healthy and
alive.

You write if no one else is. Write and tell them what you have been upto/make
a plan to work together everyday on something etc. Write and tell them what
writing of theirs you miss. Connection will automatically re-energize.

~~~
mclightning
Exactly! I think you are on point. We just all became resigned from each other
because it is so stigmatized.

I ended up writing an article instead of the ASK HN format;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22842376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22842376)

~~~
op03
Good! Keep writing and developing ideas about how to connect in healthier
ways. It leads to healthy connections.

